# Boston Celtics NBA Champs... 100% Non European



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The Last 15 NBA Championship Teams: 
2007-08 Boston Celtics No international Players 
2006-07 San Antonio Spurs (5) Francisco Elson, Manu Ginobili, Fabricio Oberto, Tony Parker, Beno Udrih 
2005-06 Miami Heat No international Players 
2004-05 San Antonio Spurs (4) Manu Ginobili, Rasho Nesterovic, Tony Parker, Beno Udrih 
2003-04 Detroit Pistons (2) Darko Milicic, Mehmet Okur 
2002-03 San Antonio Spurs (2) Manu Ginobili, Tony Parker 
2001-02 Los Angeles Lakers (2) Rick Fox, Slava Medvedenko 
2000-01 Los Angeles Lakers (2) Rick Fox, Slava Medvedenko 
1999-00 Los Angeles Lakers (1) Rick Fox 
1998-99 San Antonio Spurs (1) Andrew Gaze 
1997-98 Chicago Bulls (3) Toni Kukoc, Luc Longley, Bill Wennington 
1996-97 Chicago Bulls (2) Toni Kukoc, Luc Longley 
1995-96 Chicago Bulls (3) Toni Kukoc, Luc Longley, Bill Wennington 
1994-95 Houston Rockets (3) Hakeem Olajuwan, Carl Herrera, Zan Tabak 
1993-94 Houston Rockets (2) Hakeem Olajuwan, Carl Herrera 


Pretty awesome to see the European players have been really helping teams to NBA championships. Loving seeing Zan Tabak on there, he was a Raptor during there inagural season and all I can say is ewww :biggrin:

Maybe things would have been different this year if Ginobili hadn't choked in the WCF..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Porn_Player said:


> The Last 15 NBA Championship Teams:
> 2007-08 Boston Celtics No international Players
> 2006-07 San Antonio Spurs (5) Francisco Elson, Manu Ginobili, Fabricio Oberto, Tony Parker, Beno Udrih
> 2005-06 Miami Heat No international Players
> ...


NM


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> NM


Incisive.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm almost more surprised that the teams early on that list did have international players. More than half of the teams in the league in 1993-94 didn't have so much as a single international player, and another four had only ones who attended college in the U.S. (Mutombo, Schrempf, Smits, etc.).


----------

